# Hosta - süchtig ????



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

Servus Pflanzen und Gartenfreunde

Wie geht es Euch mit Hostas.

Hat Euch auch die Sammler-Leidenschaft erwischt  .

Mich schon :crazy 

Hier ein kleiner Überblick über meine Sammlung, allerdings noch am Ex-Teich.
Im "Neuen" Garten steck ich im Moment noch am Anfang  

     

   

Zeigt mal Eure Hostas


----------



## waterman (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Helmut,
Hosta kenn ich nicht, aber Suchtpotential ist klar vorhanden. Ich würde gerne auch noch ein paar Fotos sehen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Wil

Vielleicht sind sie dir unter dem deutschen Namen: "__ Funkien" bekannt  .

Anscheinend gibts hier nicht viele Freunde der Funkien (Hosta)


----------



## laolamia (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

hi!

doch, habe meine sammlung grade erweitert.
beim staudenfierster in potsdam gibs ne grosse auswahl.

cu
lao


----------



## waterman (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Jaaah,
ich habs mir doch gedacht, davon hab ich auch zwei Sorten. Leider steht die eine Art zu sonnig und trocken und ist fleckig. (Wird im Herbst in den Schatten umgebettet) Die zweite Art steht unter einem Baum, hat schöne Blätter, ist aber mickrig. (Daher kein Foto)
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Helmut

Willste meine auch noch haben? Ich schicke sie Dir gerne im Herbst bei uns sind die zu groß geworden.

Das ist kein Scherz!  

.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Helmut,

bekenne mich schuldig - auch ich hab 7 oder 8 verschiedene. Allerdings sind die alle noch im Babystadium. Hab sie erst letzten Herbst abgestaubt und deshalb sind alle noch in Töpfen und nicht sehr fotogen. Allerdings haben alle - bis auf eine - geblüht!


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Na, da bin ich ja doch nicht alleine auf weiter Flur  

Christine darf ich dir und auch allen anderen Hosta-Freunden dieses Hosta-Forum ans Herz legen  .

Dort haben viele die Hostas in Töpfen  
und deine werden schon wachsen (auch über den Kopf)  

Meine habe ich auch erst seit heuer (drei auch noch vom alten Garten) und haben ebenfalls, bis auf eine, geblüht, bzw. tun sie es noch.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hosta - süchtig ????*

Du Helmut,

wassen jetzt?

   

Die sind aus dem " komm wech Blumenbeet "

Willse oder willse nicht? Sonnst geb ich sie Elschen.

Der Herr Komposter hat schon Bedarf angemeldet!   

.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Volkerlein,

Elschen nimmt die


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ruhig Blut, Volker, war gerade am schreiben eines Beitrags  

Danke für dein Angebot  

Aber ich denke die werden die lange Reise nicht überstehen.
Deshalb trete ich sie gerne ans Elschen ab  

Danke noch einmal


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hosta - süchtig ????*

Duuuuu Elschen!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volkerlein,
> 
> Elschen nimmt die



Ich hatte Helmut aber erst gefragt, aber wenn er sie nicht will, schicke ich sie Dir gerne zu, oder ........ ?!

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, für Dich Elschen!

VLG 

Volkerleinchen   ( Soviel Zeit muß sein )

.


----------



## unicorn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

ich habe auch Hosta / __ Funkien im Garten und liebe sie seit Jahren.
Habe 5 Sorten, aber nur von 3 Fotos.
Ich nehme sie auch gerne für Sträuße...

das einzige wo ich mich nicht traue, sie jetzt an den Teich zu setzen weil wir da fast nur sonnige Plätze frei haben.


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

ich liebe sie auch.. diese wunderschön gezeichneten blätter. hier meine fotos:


    

leider finde ich hier keine anderen sorten...
muß ich mir wohl schicken lassen.

gruß ulla


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Helmut,

leider haben wir einen Garten mit sehr wenig Schattenplätzen.
Trotzdem haben einige Hostasorten ihren Platz gefunden:
Patriot, Zounds, Great expectations, Halcyon und June.

Solche Schattengärten mit Hosta, Farnen, Geißbart und __ Astilben haben immer etwas Geheimnisvolles und bilden einen schönen Kontrast zu den Sonnenplätzen. Zudem werden diese Pflanzen jedes Jahr schöner und machen wenig Arbeit im Vergleich zu Blumenbeeten.

http://www.hostalibrary.org/index.html


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hei, die hier hab ich ja auchnoch





Die beschattet den Boden vor der Clematis. Sie hat große weiße Blüten. Den Namen hab ich auch irgendwo

Ach da ist er ja
Hosta „Sweet Winifred” Hellgrüne Blätter, weiße große Blüten 

Die Namen der andern hatte ich auch aufgeschrieben, als ich sie bekommen habe. Weiß nurnicht welche welche ist, müßt mir mal die Arbeit machen und Googel fragen  


Hosta undalata "Univittata"
Hosta tardiana "Halcyon"
Hosta albomarginata.
Die sind hier dabei




Dann hab ichnoch welche, von denen ich keine Bilder hab...

__ Blattschmuckstauden find ich aber haben allgemein Suchtpotenzial 

@ Rainer:
Schattenplätze habe ich genug, nur will ich dort nicht auchnoch ständig gießen, weil sich sonst was für immer verabschiedet :-( Welche erfahrungen hast Du den mit deinen Hostas gemacht? Kommen die auch mit Trockenheit aus? Unter unseren Bäumen muß es schon ganzschön lange regnen, bis da mal ein Tropfen durchkommt...

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Hostafreunde

@ Manuela:


> das einzige wo ich mich nicht traue, sie jetzt an den Teich zu setzen weil wir da fast nur sonnige Plätze frei haben.


Sonnenverträgliche Hostas 

@ Ulla:


> leider finde ich hier keine anderen sorten...
> muß ich mir wohl schicken lassen.


Link zum Forum
Link zur Gärtnerei Planwerk in Seebruck am Chiemsee

@ Rainer:


> leider haben wir einen Garten mit sehr wenig Schattenplätzen.


Sonnenverträgliche Hostas

@ Monika:
Wunderschön deine Hostas und auch die Clematis mit der Hosta im Fuß
Für dich habe ich natürlich auch einen Link: Clematis


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Helmut,

Du wirkst heut irgendwie so linkisch


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hi Monika,

ja, das ist das Problem mit den Bäumen und großen Sträuchern. Regen kommt da kaum durch. Ich muss da auch gießen, sonst wird es zu trocken.

Problemloser sind Stellen an der Nordseite vom Haus, Schatten und trotzdem kommt Regen hin. Nur ist da unser Garten nicht


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hei, bei uns auch. Die Nordseite gehört dem Nachbarn 

VG Monika


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

  Helmut

die links kommen mir sehr gelegen 

bin ja ein oller gräser und blattstaudenfreak.

übrigens habe ich eine hosta am teich in mittagssonne stehen.sie verträgt das ganz prima.habe gemulcht drumherum, so hält sich immer die feuchtigkeit eine weile.

gruß ulla


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Ulla


----------



## unicorn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

herzlichen Dank für den link Helmut!
jetzt trau ich mich mal


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Auch Dir ein


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Christine



> Du wirkst heut irgendwie so linkisch



Habe eh schon überlegt ob ich mich nich in "Cat*Link*" umbennen soll


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Christine
> 
> Habe eh schon überlegt ob ich mich nich in "Cat*Link*" umbennen soll



Servus Helmut!

Würde passen - grad gestern hast Du Dich ja linktechnisch sowas von verausgabt  (übrigens teilweise ausgesprochen interessante Links)

Oder wir machen das ganz anders: "Links" heißen hier im Forum ab sofort "Helmuts" - dann heißt es "ich hab hier einen interessanten Helmut für Dich"   

Sorry, muss die Hitze sein...

Sonnige Grüße an alle
Christine


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ach Elschen,

Mir ist auch heiß :drunk


----------



## Claudinchen (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Helmut!

Ich bin auch ein Hostafreak, aber leider habe ich nur wenig Schatten in meinem Garten. Die sonnenverträglichen Hostas sind bei mir im Halbschatten auch schöner als direkt in der Sonne, weil da wirken sie so ausgebleicht. Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich beginnen die Obstbäume mit Hostas zu unterpflanzen. 

Mein Foto von meinem Schattenbeet ist zwar nicht toll, aber ich habe derzeit kein anderes.

lg Claudia


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Claudia

Dein Hostabeet ist doch auch schön  

Gehe auf Beitrag #17 zurück und du findest drei sehr gute Links zu dem Thema.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Claudia!

Helmut hat den Link vergessen (!!!!!!!!!) 

Wenn ich mal aushelfen darf: Hier ist Beitrag #17

Liebe Grüße
Elschen  

@Helmut:  ätsch


----------



## Frettchenfreund (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hosta - süchtig ????*

Helmut und Elschen,

ihr seid ja so nett zu einander.
















Ich wünschte ich hätte zwei so gute Freunde.

  

.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hast Du doch Volkerlein!  

   

:freu :freu :freu


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



> Helmut hat den Link vergessen (!!!!!!!!!)



heißt  das nicht jetzt neuerdings:

Helmut hat den *helmut* vergessen?? 

   

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Ulla,

im Prinzip hast Du natürlich recht 

aber das muss die Admine erst absegnen und die ist zur Zeit im Erntestress....

Deshalb hab ich - auch unter Rücksichtnahme auf Neumitglieder - noch mal die alte Bezeichnung "Link" benutzt.


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

dass  seh ich ein else.
dann darf er noch bissel digicat heißen...murmel*


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Nun sind wir auch mal dazu gekommen, die Hosta in unserem Garten zu fotografieren ... leider sehen sie nicht alle perfekt aus, einige scheinen den Schneckchen nur allzu gut geschmeckt zu haben :shock   ....


                       ​
Die Hosta auf Bild 2 ist 'Sun & Substance', die ca. 25cm grosse Blätter hat. Auf Bild 3 'Sieboldiana Elegans'. Die Restlichen sind entweder als Ableger zu uns in den Garten gekommen, oder bei einer Gartenumgestaltung ist mal das "Namensschildchen" verloren gegangen.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

 Was für eine Pracht  

Die 'Sun & Substance' ist schon eine relative große Hosta  aber es gibt auch noch "Größere" Siehe Hier (ganz nach unten scrollen)
Meine wird aber wie deine auch von den __ Schnecken "dezimiert"


----------



## Jam (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo,

muss mich doch jetzt auch mal einmischen.

habe auch ca. 7 Hostas - nur keine Bidler 

Eine konnte ich kürzlich beim Hundespaziergang retten - aus irgendwelchen Gartenabfällen auf einem brachliegenden Grundstück in unserer Nähe, wo viele Leute ihren (Garten)Müll loswerden, schaute mich ein Hostablatt an, so dass ich es am nächsten Tag - beim Spaziergang mit Schüppe und Tüte bewaffnet - für unseren Garten adoptiert habe.

Bis jetzt sahen alle Pflanzen eingentlich gut aus und ich habe mich schon gefreut - aber seit ein paar Tagen tun sich die __ Schnecken um und zerfressen mir die schöne Pracht. Sehr ärgerlich, weil, Hostas mit angefressenen Blättern ...

Habt ihr das Problem nicht?

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Jam



> Habt ihr das Problem nicht?



Doch :crazy 

Leider haben die __ Schnecken die Hostas zum fressen gern :evil 

Ich denke das "feuchte" Wetter spielt uns heuer übel mit


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Helmut



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben die Schnecken die Hostas zum fressen gern :evil



Meine Ex - Hostas hatten letztes jahr auch alle von Schnecken zerfressene Blätter.

Dieses Jahr noch nicht aber das währe mir auch jetzt egal, 
denn jetzt muß sich ja Elschen damit rumärgern.  

.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Die 'Sun & Substance' ist schon eine relative große Hosta  aber es gibt auch noch "Größere" Siehe Hier (ganz nach unten scrollen)



Aber sie steht schon in der grössten Kategorie, unsere 'Sum & Substance' ... zu unserer eigenen Überraschung. Über einen Meter hoch soll sie werden  , dann kann sie aber noch wachsen bei uns, bisher bringt sie es nur auf ca. 60cm.

Zu den angefressenen Blättern: Wir streuen im Frühjahr, noch vor dem Austrieb eine dicke Schicht Rindenmulch um die Hosta-Standorte. Es hilft ein Bissel, bilden wir uns jedenfalls ein  , wenn man es denn nicht vergisst, wie bei der "linken" ... Zwei von unseren Hostas hatten wir noch nicht vorgestellt:

     ​
Die Hosta auf dem rechten Bild ist 'Lemon Lime' , ein richtiger Zwerg unter den __ Funkien.


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hei, die __ Schnecken wollen meine __ Funkien auch immer fressen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







. Deshalb streue ich in regelmäßigen Abständen Feramol von Neudorf. Das ist einigermaßen biologisch. Das geht aber nur weitgenug weg vom Teich   glaube ich zumindest. Man kann auch Schneckenbrettchen auslegen und die Schnecken morgends darunter ablesen. Oder den neueste Trick von verzweifelten Gemüsegärtnern mit Wiese nebenan: Einen Wassergraben basteln und mit Teichfolie auslegen und fluten  Dann mußman nurnoch innendrin alle eliminieren und aufpassen, das keine ein Pflanzenbrücke benutzen. Das ist aber nur bei Masseninvasionen wirklich nötig. Meine ersten Hostas sind auch den Schnecken zum Opfer gefallen. Aber seit bei uns die letzte Wiese nebenan bebaut ist, haben die Schnecken zum Glück ein bisschen nachgelassen 

VG Monika


----------



## Trautchen (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo, jetzt bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen meine prächtigsten zu knipsen. Ich weiß nicht, welche es sind aber erstere haben Blätter so um die 40cm oder mehr im Durchschnitt. Die andere gefällt mir besonders durch ihre schöne Form.
Probleme mit __ Schnecken habe ich eigentlich noch nie gehabt, bei mir stehen die im Beet mit ordentlich Rindenmulch. Vielleicht mögen das die Schnecken nicht.


----------



## Claudinchen (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo!

Jetzt habe ich endlich mein Foto von meinem Schattenbeet gefunden. 

Lg

Claudia


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo ihr lieben!


Ich bin clean! :freu 

Ich habe die Sucht besiegt!  

Und alles ohne Entzugserscheinungen.

Wie, fragt ihr Euch ...

ganz einfach:

Else kommen lassen, Auto auf, Funkien oder Hosta rein, Auto zu und Winken.  

.


----------



## chromis (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



> Ich bin clean!
> Ich habe die Sucht besiegt!


mein Beileid


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hei, 
@ Claudina:Ich mag ja so Sichtschutzwände überhaupt nicht, aber mit Hostas vorne dran sind die ja ein richtige Schmuckstück Da könnt sogar ich mich erweichen lassen. Ist aberglaub ich eh eine Sache der Perspektive. Bei uns hat der Nachbar uns nämlich welche in den Blick auf seine Büsche gestellt(und damit die Sonne auf meinem Erdbeerbeet geklaut . Von der andern Seite sieht es warscheinlich gut aus ;-)

@ Frettchenfreund:
Wie kannst Du nur? 


VG Monika


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



			
				Biotopfan schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frettchenfreund:
> Wie kannst Du nur?



Na, ganz einfach, hat er doch geschrieben:



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Else kommen lassen, Auto auf, __ Funkien oder Hosta rein, Auto zu und Winken.



Liebe Grüße
Else, 
die jetzt ein paar schöne, blühende große Hosta mehr hat


----------



## Claudinchen (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Sichtschutzwände mag ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich hab das Haus erst Ende 2006 gekauft und bin bis jetzt voll im Umbauen. Da kann ich den Garten noch nicht so gestalten wie ich mir das vorstelle. Aber vorher war da nur __ Immergrün und jetzt mit den Hostas gefällts mir schon besser. Ich habe aber auch lauter verschiedenen __ Efeu gepflanzt, den ich raufranken lassen will. 

Hinter der Wand fängt erst der große Garten an (ca 1000m²), der aber auch noch sehr viel Gestaltung braucht.

Also die nächsten Jahre bin ich voll ausgelastet!

lg

Claudia


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Wow, 1000 qm dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß. Wir haben fast 700qm und die sind mir schon zu klein ;-) Da ist garkein Platz mehr für neue Pflänzchen 

Nur die Ruhe und nix überstürzen. Erstmal pflegeleicht zum mähen und dann immermal ein Beet abstechen  Und ruckzuck haste den schönsten Garten 

VG Monika


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht die einzige Host-Süchtige bin. Ich hab inzwischen 52 verschiedene Sorten....... fehlen ja nur noch 3.948 oder so.... Smile


----------



## blausternchen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und ebenfalls Hosta-süchtig, aber noch nicht lange deshalb sind meine Hostas allesamt noch Babies.

Ich würde gerne noch welche dazu nehmen und bin für Angebote dankbar. Tauschen kann ich aber bis jetzt nur andere Pflanzen, solange meine Hostas noch zu klein sind zum Teilen.

Ich stelle demnächst mal Bilder ein, wenn ich herauskriege wie das geht  

LG
__ blausternchen


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus __ Blausternchen

Habe die letzten Beiträge Hier hin verschoben.

Hat ja mit Hostas nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## blausternchen (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus __ Blausternchen
> 
> Habe die letzten Beiträge Hier hin verschoben.
> 
> Hat ja mit Hostas nichts mehr zu tun.



Gute Idee, Ordnung muss sein 

Ich versuche es mal mit den ersten 3 Hostabildern

Nr. 1 ist eine Unbekannte






Nr. 2 ist eine Minihosta und bei der bin ich zumindest fast sicher dass es die Masquerade ist





Nr. 3 ist wieder eine Unbekannte, das Foto ist vom letzten Monat, zur Zeit blüht die Pflanze in einem hellen Fliederton





LG
blausternchen


----------



## blausternchen (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hier kommen noch mal welche

Nr. 4 vermute ich dass es Hosta undulata oder Hosta undulata Univittata ist





Nr. 5 ist eine unbekannte Weißrandfunkie, das Foto zeigt die Mutterpflanze von meinen Babies, die mittlerweile aber verblüht ist





Nr. 6 ist eine blaugrüne Unbekannte





Mehr habe ich noch nicht.

LG
__ blausternchen


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus __ Blausternchen

 Super

Hier ein Link zu einem sehr guten Hosta-Forum


----------



## blausternchen (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Dankeschön, das ist eine tolle Seite  .

LG
__ blausternchen


----------



## chromis (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Mal wieder der Sucht erlegen
Orange Marmalade


----------



## SilviaN. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Foris
Super das ich Eure Beiträge gefunden habe, so weiß ich nun wenigstens wieder, das ich mir auch noch ein paar Hostas zulegen wollte,hab zwar schon ein paar, aber bei dem Auktionshaus fand ich wieder mal einige __ Funkien die ich unbedingt haben wollte.


----------



## SilviaN. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



chromis schrieb:


> Mal wieder der Sucht erlegen
> Orange Marmalade



Hallo Rainer wo hast die denn her???
Die schaut ja SUPER aus.
Wirlich tolle Farbe


----------



## chromis (2. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hi Silvia,

hier:
http://www.gaissmayer.de/index/seiten/wir_ueber_uns/die_gaertnerei.htm


----------



## Naturfreundin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

hallo Helmut,
bin auch ein Hostafan,wachsen bei mir auch im Schatten oder an der Ostseite,muß mal ein paar Fotos machen,weiß aber nicht,ob ich sie dann hier reinbekomme,übrigens:deine Katze ist auch total klasse,ihr scheint euch sehr zu mögen,hab auch 5 davon,
lg aus dem Kalletal,Jutta


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Jutta, Servus Hostafreunde

@ Jutta: Ja, die Cleo ist mir sehr zu getan, aber die anderen Drei können auch sehr verschmust sein . Zu deinen zukünftigen Fotos hier siehe meine Signatur. Die Fotos dürfen 1000x1000 Pixel und 245Kb groß sein.

@All:
Kleine Zwischenstand von Heute:
     

     

 

Alle haben den Winter gut überstanden.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

dann will ich auchmal

   

 

leider weiß ich nicht, welche sorten es sind.
aber 3 neue warten auf wetter zum einpflanzen

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Minigarten (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin auch schon mit Hosta-Virus angesteckt. Habe bisher 4 Stück und suche Händeringend nach Platz für weitere Exemplare. Eine Hosta ist bereits 3 Jahre alt (mit weißem Rand) Die anderen 3 Stück habe ich heuer erworben. 

Werde mich mal um Fotos kümmern.

Ah ja, Ein besonders "Hallo" an meinen Landsmann "Digicat" Helmut!

Karin aus Vorarlberg


----------



## Klausile (17. Mai 2009)

*Heute im Pflanzencenter - nur mal gucken!*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit diesen Beitrag entdeckt und Ihr habt meine Neugierde geweckt. Da wir einige, nicht gerade von Sonne verwöhnte, Ecken im Garten haben, habe ich den Thread meiner Frau gezeigt.

Heut sind wir dann kurzentschlossen, natürlich nur zum Gucken, nach Venlo in ein Pflanzencenter gefahren.

Das Ergebnis seht ihr in den angefügten Bildern. OK, sind nicht nur __ Hosta, aber der Rest in und um den Teich kann auch noch einiges vertragen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Claudinchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ui, da sind aber ein paar ganz hübsche Exemplare dabei! Mir gefällt die links hinten ( dunkelgrun mit hellerem Grün in der Mitte) total gut. Hast du einen Namen dazu?

lg
Claudia


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Claudia

Hier eine bebilderte Liste
Hier die Begriffserklärung dazu
Und hier die Startseite.

Vielleicht findest du dort einige Raritäten und die von dir "Genannte".

Hier ein Shop mit sehr großer Hosta - Auswahl.


----------



## Klausile (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Claudia,

die von dir genannte Sorte trägt den schicken Namen" Striptease"

Die restlichen Sorten des Beutezuges tragen die Namen:
Fragrant Blue
sweetie
Gold Standard
Wide Brim
Hosta on Stage

Heute werden wir wohl dazu kommen ein Beet für die Hosta her zu richten.

Ich mach dann mal Bilder.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Claudinchen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

@Helmut: Vielen Dank für die tollen Links! Unglaublich, wie viele Hostas es gibt und furchtbar, wie wenig Platz ich habe.

@Klaus: Danke für die Info!

Ich werde am Wochenende versuchen, meine Fotos zu verkleinern und reinzustellen. Irgendwann hab ich das schon einmal zusammengebracht, aber gestern hat es nicht funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Hostafreunds!

Endlich hab ich es geschafft, da der alte Teich einem Beet gewichen ist, konnte ich endlich die bisher in Töpfen darbenden Hosta auspflanzen. Aber fragt mich bitte nicht, wie die heißen...


 

 Und da ist noch ein bißchen Platz


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Christine

Sehr schön hast das Beet gestaltet 

Nur von wegen Platz 

Ich denke du hast jetzt schon ein bisserl zu dicht gesetzt 

Wenn es den Hostas/__ Funkien dort gefällt, was doch deinem :gdaumen geschuldet ist, wird es nächstes bzw. übernächstes Jahr sehr eng 

Also nix mehr dazu setzen, wie auch bei den "Teichlern", geduld, geduld und nochmals geduld .

So als kleines Beispiel: meine haben sich vom letzten Jahr gut und gerne verdoppelt 
   
 , wovon ich bei Dir auch ausgehen würde


----------



## orcanet (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo,

ohhhhh wie nett, dass es hier auch Hosta-Süchtlinge gibt  Ich bin wohl auch einer und bei mir ist mittlerweile die reinste Sammelwut ausgebrochen, so sehr, dass ich mittlerweile schon händeringend nach schattigen Plätzen im Garten suche oder aber gezielt Hostas kaufe, die auch in der Sonne gedeihen.

Hier mal ein paar meiner Schätze

 
meine Neuerwerbungen aus Holland

   

   

   

 
mein Riese - mittlerweile knapp 5,5 m Hosta am laufenden Band

 
das ist mein absoluter Liebling "Blue Mouse Ear" ein echter Hosta Zwerg aber wie ich finde besonders hübsch

 

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Barbara

Willkommen im Club 

Dein Riese und dein Winzling 

Hast du den Link gefunden, ich meine den in Beitrag #68 

Wahnsinn was es alles gibt  !!!


----------



## rainthanner (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hier ein Bild unserer Funkie:


----------



## Casybay (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

An alle Hosta-Besitzer,
schneidet Ihr die verblüten Stengel gleich ab?
Auch bei meiner Taglilie würde ich die verblüten Stengel wegschneiden, oder ist das in beiden Fällen egal?
lG
Carmen


----------



## Dodi (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Carmen,

wenn Du keine Samen haben möchtest, lieber gleich nach der Blüte alles Verblühte abschneiden, ganz egal, ob es sich um Hosta, Taglilie oder auch andere Pflanzen handelt. Die Ausbildung von Samen kostet Kraft, die der Pflanze evtl. an anderer Stelle fehlen könnte.


----------



## Casybay (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

@Danke, Dodi
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## superfee03 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallöchen Ihr Hosta-  Fans

Ich wußte gar nicht das es soooo viele verschiedene Sorten gibt ??!!

 Ich habe davon nur 2 Sorten, 
 1x die helle mit den hellen Rand, blüht zur Zeit
 1x die helle als Uni, die blüht spät, da ist der SOMMER fast vorbei.
 Sie stehen bei mir alle im Schatten als auch in der Sonne und wachsen sehr gut
 werde mal Fotos machen wenn besser Wetter ist.

 Gruß Sigrid


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Freunde der Hosta/__ Funkien

Mal den Thread ein bisserl entstauben .... 

Wie schauts aus mit Euren Hosta .... "spitzen" sie schon aus der Erde 

Meine ... teils/teils .... Bilder folgen ....

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich der lange, harte Winter bei Euch ausgewirkt hat ... hoffe doch ohne Ausfälle :beten


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Na ja, bei uns ist ja durch den "Teichumbau" wohl einiges der Schippe zum Opfer gefallen, mein Mann hat einfach alles rausgerissen, was da gwurzelt hat. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich die Pflanzen im "Ruhezustand" hätte umsetzen können. Noch guckt kein bißchen aus der Erde (2 Ecken des Teiches sind ja schon weg, auch außerhalb), die beiden anderen ecken haben auch Hostas, aber noch nichts zu sehen. Sowie sie aus der Erde gucken, werde ich versuchen, sie umzusetzen. Die kamen auch mit einem Sonnenplatz einigermaßen zurecht.
Die anderen sind gerade mal so zu erkennen - da die Hunde da gerne am Zaun liegen, mußten sie jetzt erstmal geschützt werden, bis sie groß sind, dann kommen die Hundegitter wieder weg.
Die hab ich übrigens auch gerettet, im Wald haben hier Gärtner einen großen Buschen Hosta einfach ausgesetzt, also bin ich mit Schubkarre hin und hab sie gerettet . Sie danken es mir und werden von Jahr zu Jahr schöner.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Helmut,

meine spitzen noch nicht, dauert wohl noch etwas.
Die Hostas von dir, die du mir letztes Jahr mitgebracht hattest, haben sich aber bis zum Herbst nochmal sehr gut entwickelt! Na, sie haben ja Platz und können sich ausbreiten. Hosta ist aber schon eine wirklich sehr schöne Pflanze, die man super in der Teichlandschaft integrieren kann  Kann ich nur jedem (angehenden) oder schon-Teichbesitzer raten.


----------



## idefix--211 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo,

da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass auch bei anderen noch nichts von den Hostas zu sehen ist. Meine habe ich erst seit letztem Jahr und ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass sie den Winter nicht gepackt haben, weil sie nun wirklich fast die allerletzten sind, die noch "schlafen".
Jetzt hoffe ich weiter 

Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus 

War gerade fotografieren .....

4 von den 8 Sorten, fragt mich aber bitte nicht nach dem Namen, den weiß ich leider nicht mehr, "spitzen" schon hervor .....

       

bei den 4 Sorten die man noch nicht sieht .... hoffe sie kommen noch, kann mich aber dunkel an voriges Jahr erinnern, da sind sie auch erst sehr spät gekommen


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Die ersten spitzen auch in Unterfranken, habe heute extra mal geschaut.
Das ist ein Stock von Helmut. 

Hat sich schon an den fräng`schen Boden gewöhnt


----------



## Inken (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Auch an der Nordsee kommen die Hostae in Schwung! 
 
Nur weiß ich leider nicht, welche Sorte es ist. Erbstück von Schwiema, war schon vor uns da. Langstielig, fliederfarben, Grünblatt.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus

Ein kleines Update von meinen Hosta`s

Die Bilder sind von heute ... 
               

Die 4 Pflanzen die ich im letzten Post genannt habe sind jetzt schon zu sehen ....


> bei den 4 Sorten die man noch nicht sieht .... hoffe sie kommen noch, kann mich aber dunkel an voriges Jahr erinnern, da sind sie auch erst sehr spät gekommen



Wie sehen denn Eure aus ...


----------



## Aquabernd (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

@ Helmut, so welche möchte ich auch haben ! 
Wo bekommt man die ??


----------



## Klausile (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Leute,

nach dem wir ja letztes Jahr, angeregt durch diesen Threat auch einige Hostats gesetzt haben, sind wir ziemlich happy, das fast alle den doch recht harten Winter überstanden haben. 
Lediglich die "On Stage" scheint es nicht geschaftt zu haben.
Beim nächsten schönen Wetter, liefere ich ein paar Bilder nach.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Bernd, Servus Klaus

@ Bernd: in jeder Gärtnerei/Baumarkt/Dehner usw. gibt es welche ...
Spezielle Sorten gibts Hier
Mehr über Hostas findest du hier

@ Klaus: Ich habe auch erst, denke am vergangenen Mittwoch, die letzte Hosta am austreiben bemerkt .... vielleicht ist die "One Stage" auch ein "Spätzünder" ... 

Bitte ... Bilder sind der schiere Wahnsinn


----------



## Klausile (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

So Leute,

der Regen hat Pause gemacht, und ich direkt ab ins Beet.

Anbei die Bilder:

Eine der "On Stage zeigt sich, wie gesagt, noch nicht, aber mal sehen was da noch kommt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus 

Bin gerade auf einen sehr interessanten Bericht gestoßen den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will, ist sehr wichtig ..... es geht ein Hostavirus um 

Also wenn Euch etwas an Euren Hosta`s auffällt, ein Mail an 
*info "ät" hostaversand.eu​*um Klärung zu schaffen ...


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Klaus



Super ....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



ok, ich geb ja zu, auch ich bin akut hostasüchtig.  da wir in einer recht rauhen gegend wohnen, werden die meisten meiner hostas erst in den letzten 5-8 tagen so richtig "wach"....
stellvertretend für meine vielen "namenlosen" im ganzen garten...

       
       

choko nishiki & june habe ich letztes jahr erst anfang november am (noch nicht ganz fertigen) teichrand gepflanz. umso mehr freut es mich natürlich, dass sie gut durch unseren sibirischen winter gekommen sind! 

   

diese beiden sehr großen pflanzen habe ich im herbst von einer lieben gartenfreundin geschenkt bekommen ,weil sie ihr "nicht mehr gefallen haben"... 

   

hier warten die neuzugänge fortunei albomarginata, wide brim, invincible, golden tiara, krossa regal, fortunei albo picta, apple green, plantaginea aphrodite & plantaginea roval standard darauf, dass der bachlauf fertig wird und sie an seinem ufer ihr zuhause finden.  

 

und auf der terrasse stehen noch Captain's Adventure, Chopsticks, Crumb Cake, Hanky Panky, Little Red Joy, Night before Christmas, Orange Marmalade, Risky Business, Smuggler's Cove &  __ Zitronenfalter und warten auf ihren endgültigen platz.


----------



## Dawn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Guten Morgen!
Danke für den Link mit der Info über diesen Virus.
Wo ich voriges Jahr nur den Verdacht hatte, hab ich jetzt Gewissheit: So Sweet (renommierter niederösterr. Händler) und Fragrant Bouquet (Deh*er) haben definitiv dieses Virus. Also ab in den Müll damit.- An alle mit befallenen Pflanzen: bitte nicht in den Biomüll, sondern in den Restmüll damit!
So schad!!!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/63511&stc=1&d=1273651384
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/63512&stc=1&d=1273651457

LG,
Irene


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Irene

Herzlich Willkommen

Zeig uns doch all deine Schätze ....


----------



## Dawn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Herzlichen Dank für deinen Willkommensgruß!

Hab nicht besonders viele, die meisten im Topf, unser Garten ist nicht besonders groß!

Zuerst 2 Unbekannte, dann Snowflake (die auch ein wenig komisch aussieht, wie mir grad auffällt), dann June und Guarcamole.
*hmh*, keine Ahnung, warum die beiden Fotos auf einmal hochkant sind, aber ich lerne ja noch in diesem Forum  

LG,
Irene


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Irene

Sehr schöne Hosta`s ... 

Habe deine zwei Bilder mal gedreht 

Mein Sorgenkind ...
 
Meine Anfrage wegen dem Virus ... definitiv kein Virus .... 
Diese Hosta ist jetzt schon ein bisserl weiter, aber gefallen tut sie mir net ... Bild mach ich Heute noch ....


----------



## Dawn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Herzlichen Dank fürs Bilderrichten !
Auweia, die schaut definitiv net gut aus! Wie ist sie denn jetzt beinand?

LG,
Irene


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Schön langsam falten sich die Blätter auf ... aber sie sehen so verschrumpelt aus ...

Bild kommt am Nachmittag/Abend ... sofern es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Huhu Irene - :willkommen im Forum

Boahhh, die vorletzte Hosta ist ja der Hammer


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Hostafreunde

Das versprochene Bild von der für mich, kranken Hosta ...
       

Wenn ich schon am fotografieren bin/war ....

Die anderen Hosta`s sehen heute so aus


----------



## Dawn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hast ne tolle Sammlung! Und weil ich deine Stiletto (auf dem einen Foto ist ja eine, oder) gesehen habe: da hab ich 2 Riesenhorste, die hab ich natürlich vergessen 
Und der Spezialist meinte, das bei dieser einen Pflanze wäre nicht dieser Virus? Diese wirklich stark gehämmerten Blätter? Und keine weitere Idee von ihm? Sieht sehr seltsam aus!
Eine andere Idee: Hattest du mal, evtl. vor Jahren schon, an dieser Stelle sowas wie Roundup verwendet? Das kann nach Jahren noch verkrüppelte Pflanzen machen! Manche Pflanzen sind dagegen recht empfindlich.....
Aber falls es dich interessiert, da weiter zu forschen, es gibt da eine österr. Hosta-Seite mit Forum, vielleicht kann dir Elfi weiterhelfen?
Dort läuft sowas immer wieder unter (unerklärlichem) Kälteschaden, wieso auch immer.....
Darf man hier Links von frermden Foren reinstellen??

LG,
Irene


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Irene

Der Spezialist ist von Elfi .... Volker Eschenbach vom Planwerk 

Wennst den Thread ein paar Seiten zurück blätterst findest die von mir geposteten Links die auf das Forum von Elfi und Planwerk hinweisen 

Her Volker Eschenbach meinte nur das es anscheinend ein Züchtung mit gehämmerten Blättern sei 


			
				Antwortmail schrieb:
			
		

> die erste Hosta dürfte beim Austrieb immer so ausschauen. Vermutlich ist
> eine Sorte mit gehämmerten Blättern wie zB Love Pat dies zeigt.
> 
> Die anderen hat es im Winter durch den Frost aus der Erde geschoben. Die
> ...


... ich habe Ihm aber das Schildchen unterschlagen 

Die zweite Ihm gezeigte Hosta ist in meinen letzt geposteten Bildern auch zu sehen, daß vorletzte Bild.


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Irene

Wennst die Elfi kennst, dann kennst sicher auch dieses Forum ... Gell 

Wußte ich es doch .... kombiniere  ... neuer Teich 

Und übrigens, da sind auch einige von hier unterwegs 

Ps.: Schöne HP hast du und sehr schöne Fotos .... gibts neue Bilder


----------



## Dawn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Jajajajaaaaa 
Aber hier hab ich bisher brav noch keine Teichfragen gestellt 
weils noch keine weiteren gibt 
Die Garteninternetwelt ist halt auch klein und irgendwie treiben sich alle überall herum 

Und ja, ich meinte genau den bzw. das Forum, hätt ichs ja wissen müssen 

Nein, Bilder gibts nur auf der Festplatte, wir sind irgendwie immer anders beschäftigt, die HP ruht schon seeehr lange sanft.......

LG,
Irene


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Wäre auch kein Wunder wenn die Garten- und Teichforen nicht von den selben Usern besucht werden ..... Ein Teich gehört ja in den Garten


----------



## Dawn (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Jepp, das haben wir ja jetzt auch endlich eingesehen 
Abgesehen davon, dass "Garten" sowieso nie fertig ist


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ich hatte auch mal 2 Hosta.... so grün-weißes Laub, blau blühten sie.
Regelmäßig im Frühjahr gabe es die "Heimsuchung" schlechthin, __ Schnecken ohne Ende, erst die mit Gehäuse, anschl. __ Nacktschnecken.
In der Regel brauchte es 4 Wochen, trotz regelmäßigen Absammelns und diese beiden Pflanzen schauten aus, als hätt' ich sie durch den Schredder gejagt. Zerfressen, übrig blieb "Konfetti".
Im letzten Jahr hat mich dann die Wut gepackt und ich habe beide Pflanzen in den Biomüll gegeben.
Meine Nachbarin hat auch eine Pflanze, kein Schnecken-Problem an der Pflanze.
Wie bitte ist das möglich?


----------



## Dawn (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus!
@ Eva-Maria: Manche __ Funkien werden von __ Schnecken geliebt, andere lassen sie links liegen! Meine große Grüne ist so ein Schneckenfutter, deshalb steht sie hier seit 2 Jahren im Topf und, wie man auf dem einen Foto sieht, gedeiht sie dadrin sehr gut!
Hab eine (die auf dem Foto mitten in den Vincae), die wächst mitten im schlimmsten Schneckenteil des Gartens und wird nichtmal angerührt!


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo,
düngt Ihr Hostas und wenn , mit welchem Dünger?


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Carmen,

einmal im Frühjahr (wenn ichs nicht vergesse) verteile ich etwas Blaukorn auf den Beeten, das wars dann auch..meine Freilandpflanzen dünge ich sonst eigentlich garnicht!


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Super, danke für Deine Antwort.
Hätte beinahe Rhodo.Dünger genommen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*





Casybay schrieb:


> düngt Ihr Hostas und wenn , mit welchem Dünger?




ich dünge meine hostas genauso wie alle anderen stauden auch, gibt also keine sonder behandlung. 

im frühjahr gibts nen rein organischen "öko-dünger" der aus getrocknetem und pelletiertem dung besteht (also quasi "mist-pellets", die nachbarn haben mich vermutlich jedesmal furchbar lieb ), bei sehr stark wachsenden pflanzen im laufe des sommers mal noch nen schippchen kompost, im herbst hornspäne, danach wird gemulcht und fertig.


----------



## Mary (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
dann möchte ich Euch doch hier mal meine 3 __ Funkien (Hostas) präsentieren 
Sie wurden erst im letzten Jahr gekauft und gepflanzt und hatten da noch richtig Platz. Jetzt sind die drei schon so groß geworden, daß es wie ein grosser Busch aussieht. Aber schön sind sie 
Hier sind sie....

LG, Mary


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus

@ Mary: sehr schön  nur ein bisserl dicht bei einander 

@Carmen: Ich dünge nicht .... da lass ich der Natur freien Lauf ... 

@ Irene: Ich habe auch welche die von __ Schnecken "geliebt werden" , aber wie gesagt, lasse der Natur freuen Lauf 

@ Eva-Maria: Kann deinen Frust verstehen , bei zwei Hosta`s fällt es natürlich sehr auf wenn eine davon Schneckenfutter ist  aber wie Irene schon sagte, im Topf machen sich Hosta`s auch sehr gut


----------



## Dawn (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

@ Carmen: ich dünge, wenn ich im Frühjahr dran denke und dann auch das Wetter passt  mit Hornspänen, fertig ist die Sache, für alle Gartenpflanzen. Nur die Beeren bekommen Beerendünger (und die Zucchini ihre Extraportionen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

@ Mary: traumhaft schön! V.a. die im Zentrum Gelbe!

@ Helmut: nur die Harten kommen in den Garten 

@ Eva-Maria: ich hab in den Hostatöpfen noch Zwiebeln von seeehr zeitigen Frühjahrsblühern drin, damit die Töpfe nicht so lang kahl stehen, schaut gut aus, muss ich sagen!


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo, und danke für die zahlreichen Infos!
@Hexe mol, mit den Dung-pellets find ich eine prima Idee!!!
ansonsten an Alle, wenn´s auch ohne Dünger geht ist es mir auch am Liebsten.


----------



## Mary (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

@ alle: danke für Eure Kommentare 
@ Helmut: inzwischen ist es zu eng geworden, aber bisher war ausreichend Platz da.
Kann ich die Hostas jetzt noch umsetzen oder verkraften die es nicht so? Vor allem ist es auch sicher nicht so einfach, weil da etliche Triebe aus der Erde kamen.... 
LG, Mary


----------



## Dawn (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Wenn du sie seeehr großzügig aushebelst, ohne viel Erde um den Ballen zu verlieren und an der neuen Stelle ordentlich eingießt (was ja dzt. auch selbstständig von oben runterkommt), dann ists jetzt noch nahezu ideal *naja* !
Selber muss ich nämlich einen meiner beiden Stiletto-Horste ausgraben, ehe es dann doch zu spät wird, ich brauch Platz für unsere Lacke! Alle anderen Kleinbüsche und Stauden, die ich schon in den letzten Tagen deswegen ausgegraben habe, habens hervorragend überstanden, keinerlei Schwächezeichen! Sogar ne Rose, die wächst unbeirrt weiter!


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hier ist sie, extra für Helmut fotografiert
Die "Vergessene", die sich gut macht, dort wo ich sie im letzten Herbst eingesetzt habe.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sie an dem Platz auch so schöne blaue Rispen kriegen wird.
Standort ist nämlich recht trocken, hat ihr bis dato scheint's noch nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Huhu"
Hab auch eine eigene, die ist aber noch gaaaanz winzelich.
...dafür hab ich gestern von meiner SchwieMu Ableger bekommen..mal sehn, ob die bei meinem türkisen Daumen was werden

 

gruss antje


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Hostafreunde,
hab auch zwei Exemplare,
aber nur eine am Teich, da diese schon recht groß sind.
Die Namen weiß ich aber nicht.
lg Markus


----------



## Raducanu (3. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Haben da auch zwei bei uns....


----------



## Corgula (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Das habe ich heute beim morgendlichen Gartenrundgang entdeckt!
Meine Mini-Hosta wird blühen, zum ersten Mal, bin schon gespannt, wie sie aussehen wird!
Habe mal eine Hand mit ins Bild geschoben, damit man eine Relation hat, wie klein das Dingerl ist.
Sortenname? Ojeminee, ich __ merk mir fast nie die Namen...*schäm*
Also, ich glaube, es ist eine Cat Eyes....
LG, Billie


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Die ist ja süß! So eine kleine Hosta habe ich noch nie gesehen! Die könnte mir auch gefallen ...


----------



## nik (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo zusammen,

mit den Fotos ist mir ziemlich mühsam hier. 

Hosta hat Suchtpotenzial! Wegen der __ Schnecken haben wir viele in Töpfen. Funktioniert ausgezeichnet.
Weiteres Suchtpotenzial findet sich in Rosen und Clematis und __ Pfingstrosen und __ Hibiskus und Christrosen und ....

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



nik schrieb:


> mit den Fotos ist mir ziemlich mühsam hier.



Wieso, wo gibts denn Probleme?
Einfach als Dateianhang hochladen.


----------



## nik (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Äh ja, das ist schon klar, aber ich mache größere Bilder - und muss die verkleinern. Ich bin noch in einem aquaristischen Forum unterwegs, das erlaubt wieder andere Formate.

Ein Bild machen, später wieder raussuchen, einmal so verkleinern, einmal anders, jedes mal entsprechende Ordner anlegen, hochladen ... das kostet mich in der Summe zuviel Zeit.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Nik,

das machen die anderen aber auch, damit Du Dir die Fotos ansehen kannst. Wenn alle so denken würden, wären Foren um einiges ärmer...


----------



## nik (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Schon klar, dann besteht der Unterschied in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit.
Es geht auch nicht darum zu schildern, warum ich es (bis jetzt) nicht mache, sondern dass es mir schwer fällt. VGA ist mir schon verwunderlich - was sicherlich seinen Grund haben wird!

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



nik schrieb:


> VGA ist mir schon verwunderlich


----------



## nik (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo zusammen,

fürderhin wähle ich meine Worte mit größerer Bedacht.  
Um das wieder On Topic aufzugleisen, mein Beitrag dazu. Also Quick'n dirty in VGA ein bisschen was auf die Augen. 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Nik

Wunderschön 

Solch "ganze" Blätter würde ich mir wünschen .....


----------



## Corgula (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ja, die sind wirklich schön - und so schön in Szene gesetzt!

Kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen, ich bin über dieses VGA (640x480px) gestolpert, habe nach der empfohlenen Größe der Bilder gesucht, die man hochladen möchte, aber nix gefunden...*sorry*

Dass meine Bilder meist in etwa diese Größe haben, hängt damit zusammen, daß ich sie auch für die HP in diese Größe bringe. Es ist ja nix für die Ewigkeit und man muß ja auch solche Dinge wie Webspace und Traffic beachten, die ganz schön ins Geld gehen können. Ich denke mal, für ein Forum gibt es ähnliche Erwägungen.

Um wieder den Bogen zur Hosta zu kriegen, ihr kennt meine kleinste Hosta, hier noch ein Bild von meiner größten, im Hintergrund, ca.80-100cm hoch (die Blätter)
LG, Billie


----------



## nik (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Helmut ,

wir hatten viele Jahre mit erheblichem Schneckenfraß durch rote __ Nacktschnecken zu tun. Das sah so unmöglich aus, dass wir die __ Funkien in Töpfe setzten. Wir haben viele halt immer noch in Topfen, aber das Schneckenproblem ist 'rum und auch die Hosta in Beeten sind tadellos. 
Im Igel-Thread hatte ich ja schon geäußert, dass es an denen liegen könnte. Im gleichen Maße wie die Nacktschnecken abnahmen, legten die Weinbergschnecken zu. Die dominieren jetzt im Garten, lassen aber die Pflanzen, soweit ich das erkennen kann, in Ruhe. Es ist wirklich erfreulich, aber Schneckenfraß muss ich suchen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Billie.

Die maximalen Größen findest Du sortiert nach den Dateiendungen im Popup-Fenster für den Dateiupload.
Jedoch wäre es von Vorteil, wenn man die Dateien nur so groß wie nötig hochlädt.
Wie Du schon sagst, kann man damit Ressourcen schonen. 
Den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 90% Qualität sieht man seltenst, dafür macht das einiges an KB und für unseren Server dann irgendwann sogar nicht unerheblich viel GB aus. 
Aktuell belegen nur die Dateianhänge rund 7GB. Das klingt wenig, ist aber eine ganze Menge, wollte man es als Backup herunter und mit DSL wieder auf den Server hinauf laden.

Zu den Hostas.
Süchtig bin ich zum Glück nicht (Rosen und Seerosen, Geranium + __ Iris reichen derzeit vollauf), habe aber gestern festgestellt, dass ich eine meiner Hostas mit dem Frauenmantel tauschen muss. Die Hosta ist einfach zu klein und verschwindet komplett dahinter. :?
Der Frauenmantel ist aber auch riesig geworden... :shock


----------



## Corgula (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Annett, 

dankeschön für die Info! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß 7 GB eine ganze Menge sind, besonders, weil die Bilder ja auch mehrfach angeschaut werden.

Frauenmantel. Ich finde, dasses eine sehr schöne Pflanze im Garten ist, besonders wenn sich der Morgentau in den Blättern sammelt. 
Aber wenn er nahezu abgeblüht ist, "überbordert" er meist ziemlich. Dann schneide ich ihn zurück, knapp über der Erde. Das sieht zwar im ersten Moment etwas daneben aus, aber er treibt zuverlässig und schnell wieder nach, sieht dann noch bis in den Spätherbst sehr schön aus und läßt seinen Nachbarn mehr Luft.

LG, Billie


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ah, danke Billie, darüber habe ich mich auch schon immer geärgert, dass die Pflanze nach der Blüte so ausufert, dann werde ich die mal auch zurückschneiden.


----------



## nik (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Annett,

es gibt auch deutlich kleinere Frauenmantel. An meine 1000er Pfütze werde ich den auch setzen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Billie.

Danke für den Rückschnitthinweis. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Im Moment blüht er noch noch, ist aber schon stark aus der Form geraden. :?
Ich werde wohl mal nach den besagten, kleineren Sorten Ausschau halten.


----------



## nik (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hi,

gestern war ich mit meiner Frau in Sachen "offene Gartenpforte" (Hessen) unterwegs. Das Resultat war nicht wirklich überraschend, unter den erworbenen Pflanzen waren auch 5 Hosta dabei. Eine schwarze Christrose und eine Sumpfprimel waren weitere Leckereien. Der Garten wird auch umgestaltet werden.Dessen unbelassen wird an die Teichschale noch ein Bachlauf kommen. Meine schleppt die Teichschale an und denkt sich, das Teil ist an einem WE gesetzt, ich weiß wie das (jedesmal) endet.

Das Leben ist schön. Ich sitze im Wintergarten und es riecht nach Rosen - die Ursache habe ich mal eruiert und aus dem Wiga fotografiert.

 

Das ist unser Pflaumenbaum mit der Paul's Himalayan Musk. Im Vordergrund ist eine New Dawn und eine Rosarium Uetersen am Rosenbogen. Der Wintergarten ist erhöht.

So sieht's von meinem Platz aus.

 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Viele Hostas haben jetzt Knospen angesetzt, eine möchte sich aber scheinbar besonders hervortun und hat sehr hohe Blütenstände bekommen. 

Das ist eine Hosta von Helmut


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Bei uns bin nicht nur ich hostasüchtig

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

und hier mit Heuchera am Bach

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Hosta Freunde,
bei mir fangen die Hostas jetzt zum Blühen an,
anbei ein Foto
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hier sind sie schon fast verblüht ...


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Hosta-Freunde

Meine blühen auch ....

           

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Bibo-30 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Staub wegpust und Wiederbelebungsmaßnamen einleite 
einige meiner Hostas.....


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Moin Bianca,

bei mir kommen auch die ersten Hostas, sind allerdings etwas später dran als in den anderen Jahren!


----------



## Dawn (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Bei mir sind auch schon alle da, alle haben die ersten Blätter schon entrollt.
Wunderschön!


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus

Bei uns ist das ganz verschieden ....

3 Arten sind schon am entrollen und gut 10-15cm heraussen
5 Arten stecken noch fest, max. 5cm heraussen
und 1 Art ist geteilt, 1 Blatt am entrollen, der Rest steckt noch

Werde versuchen am Wochenende Bilder zu machen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*





Dawn schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch schon alle da, alle haben die ersten Blätter schon entrollt.!



 hier schauen einige noch gar nicht ausm boden, 2-3 sorten muss ich mit der lupe suchen und entrollte blätter gibts noch gar nicht.  allerdings scheinen die im letzten jahr neu gepflanzten sorten alle den winter gut überstanden zu haben!

und ich glaube ich muss heute abend noch ne runde im www stöbern...  ich brauch ne "richtig große" hosta, mal sehen, welche sorte mir da ins auge springt.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus



			
				Digicat am 27.04.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde versuchen am Wochenende Bilder zu machen


Ist heute schon etwas geworden ...



> 3 Arten sind schon am entrollen und gut 10-15cm heraussen


     



> 5 Arten stecken noch fest, max. 5cm heraussen


         



> und 1 Art ist geteilt, 1 Blatt am entrollen, der Rest steckt noch


 

Gestern vergessen 
Eine sitzt ja auch beim Teich


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Auch ich zähle mich zu den Hosta Fans. habe meine __ Funkien bisher in Kübeln gehalten, da mein früheres Grundstück (4000 qm mitten im Wald mit sehr saurem Boden und __ Schnecken bis zum Abwinken) nicht wirklich Hosta geeignet war - die sahen immer nur elend aus - aber in den Kübeln haben sie sich prächtig entwickelt. Ich werde (habe schon eingekauft) in meinem neuen Garten mal einen neuen Versuch starten!


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Sorry, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich nach dem Hochladen der Bilder weiterschreiben kann, habe noch ein Foto von meinen neuen Errungenschaften:

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Marion


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Marion,

schöne __ Funkien! 
Viel Erfolg beim neuen Versuch, sie im Garten zu etablieren.

[OT] 





> Sorry, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich nach dem Hochladen der Bilder weiterschreiben kann,



Wenn Du Bilder hochgeladen hast, schliesst Du zunächst das Fenster, welches sich dafür extra geöffnet hat.
Somit bist Du wieder in Deinem Beitrag. Dann klickst Du auf das Symbol Bilder/Dateien einfügen und kannst dann einzelne Bilder auswählen oder auch alle einfügen.
Kannst ja mal im Testforum ausprobieren. 
Wenn Du nicht klar kommst, frag einfach nochmal. 
[/OT]


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Dodi,

vielen Dank für den Tip zum Thema 'Bilder einfügen', werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren 

LG, Marion


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus

Wie Ihr es vielleicht mitbekommen habt, wir waren am Samstag in Hartberg/Stmk und haben dort zwei Gärtnereien besucht ....

Natürlich konnte ich nicht widerstehen 

   

Am kommenden Samstag gehts wieder dorthin ....

in diese Gärtnerei ...


----------



## Dawn (2. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Dann wink ich dir am Samstag im Vorbeidüsen rüber: wir holen da unser Hundebaby ab, allerdings in der Nähe von Leibnitz, ein Sprüngerl weiter......
Viel Spaß bem Shoppen!!!


----------



## stefan64 (19. Aug. 2017)

Hallo ich habe gerade beim durchschauen des Forums diesen alten Thread gefunden ,da Hostas mein Haupthobby sind stell ich einfach auch mal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2017)

Wie schön – es gibt noch anderen Hostafreunde! 
Ich liiiebe __ Funkien – allerdings hat mir der verregnete Sommer einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht! Die braunen __ Nacktschnecken haben einen Großteil meiner Pflanzen mit Stumpf und Stiel runtergefressen.  Ich konnte sie tatsächlich nur noch anhand der Schildchen wiederfinden und die Wurzeln ausgraben. Jetzt habe ich eine umfangreiche Krankenstation, auf der in Töpfen meine kläglichen Funkien- und Hortensienüberbleibsel (die hat es nämlich auch erwischt) versuchen, sich zu erholen. Hach ja … seufz!


----------



## stefan64 (20. Aug. 2017)

Klar gibt es noch andere ,wenn auch eher Hostasüchtig


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin nicht wirklich Hostasüchtig, sie wachsen einfach .
Meine Größte am Waldrand 2,00 m x 1,60 m
  
Dann noch einige Kleinere


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wie schön – es gibt noch anderen Hostafreunde!
> Ich liiiebe __ Funkien – allerdings hat mir der verregnete Sommer einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht! Die braunen __ Nacktschnecken haben einen Großteil meiner Pflanzen mit Stumpf und Stiel runtergefressen.



Hi Kathrin,

so viel zum Thema das Herzlilien im Handel als "schneckenresistente Pflanzen" verkauft werden

Ich muß mich diesen Herbst im Boga auch mal ordentlich mit Hostasamen - da gibt rund 25-30 Wildarten/samentragende Sorten -  eindecken. Das Feuchtbeet am Teich muß nächstes Jahr auch mal aufgenommen und neu bepflanzt werden (die Waldsonnenblume, __ Wiesenknöterich und __ Pestwurz haben sich darin zu breitgemacht

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Frank, 

ja, das mit dem „schneckenresistent“ ist zumindest für eine ganze Reihe von Hostavarianten nicht wahr. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass eine ganz große mit den matten blaueb Blättern verschont bleibt. Aber die kleinblättrigen Sorten haben alle schwer zu leiden. Und meine __ Hortensien sehen auch übel aus: Nur noch dürre Stöcke ohne Blätter ragen aus dem Boden, teilweise sind selbst die Blütendolden zur Hälfte weg. Hach, ein Elend!


----------



## stefan64 (21. Aug. 2017)

Ja die lieben __ Schnecken   wirklich Schneckensicher ist keine ,bestimmte Sorten mit sehr dicken festen Blättern  wie zb. Sum and Substance , Empress Wu  oder Guacamole werden nicht so gerne angefressen . Mein Lieblings Hostadealer gibt ein paar gute Tips  https://www.hostaparadise.com/de/hostas-und-schnecken.aspx  . Bei Hostaaussaat sind Samen von Streakern interessant ( instabile gestreifte Hostas )  die bringen schönen farbig panaschierten Nachwuchs ,wärend normale Hostas nicht Sortenrein über Samen vermehrt werden können. Diese Samen sind allerdings schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Anja W. (28. Aug. 2017)

Da möchte ich aber auch mal mitmachen


----------



## Ls650tine (11. Apr. 2018)

Meine Hostas zeigen auch schon die ersten Triebe.
Btw: ich habe fast alle in diesen Töpfen, durch den umgebogenen Rand haben __ Schnecken fast keine Chance
 oder es ist nur ein Zufall, dass die Schnecken die Töpfe nicht gefunden haben 

  

LG Tine


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2018)

Ja, bei mir zeigt sich auch in einem Blumentopf eine erste Blattspitzenregung. Ansonsten bin ich tierisch gespannt, weil ich letzten Herbst eine ganze Menge Hostas (im Prinzip eigentlich nur Erdballen aus Gärtnereiblumentöpfen, von denen ich hoffe, dass wirklich Hostas drin versteckt waren) überall im Garten verbuddelt habe. Ich weiß die genauen Positionen nicht mehr und habe auch meine Zweifel, ob ich die verschiedenen Sorten wohl sinnvoll kombiniert habe – umso spannender wird es jetzt in den nächsten Wochen. Und falls ich Unfug gemacht habe, kann ich ja immer noch umpflanzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Apr. 2018)

..... hier zeigen sich noch gar keine Spitzen von all' den Hostas, die wir im Garten haben....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Apr. 2018)

Nanu, dabei wohnst Du doch südlich von mir!? Aber naja – wenn die eine Funkie nicht im Topf gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Triebspitzen vermutlich gar nicht entdeckt. Mein ganzer Garten ist derzeit von so kleinen wilden gelben Blümchen bedeckt, die sich durch alle Beete und Grasflächen ziehen. Ich vermute, dass das eine Folge des unglaublich nassen Winters ist. Sieht aber schön aus, darf so bleiben. 

Morgen verreise ich für eine Woche – ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sich die Hostas nächsten Sonntag dann schon deutlicher zeigen.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2018)

Hei, bei mir sind dieTriebspitzen jetzt so etwa 4cm hoch..man sieht schon wo sie rauskommen.
Wenn mal jemand tauschen möchte, wär das jetzt die perfekte Zeit...
VG Monika


----------



## Ls650tine (14. Apr. 2018)

Das ist eine gute Idee, aber bei mir sind es leider nur "allerwelts"-Sorten. Ich habe aber riesiges Interesse an der "Big Daddy" - falls was zu groß, oder übrig ist (naja, Hostas sind nie übrig) ich würde sie bei mir aufnehmen und liebevoll pflegen  Tausche gegen eine Flasche __ Wein aus der Gegend rund um Stuttgart

Wünsche allen ein schönes sonniges Wochenende

LG Tine


----------



## Skadi (14. Apr. 2018)

Hallo an alle Hostaliebhaber ...
mich hat vor ein paar Jahren eine Arbeitskollegin mit dem Hostafieber infiziert , seitdem habe ich mir einige zugelegt und die Ersten lassen sich auch schon blicken . Von den meisten weiß ich den Sortennamen nicht ... macht nichts, Hauptsache sie sind schön anzusehen  ... heute gabs Hornspäne für alle.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2018)

Jo, Big Daddy würde ich auch toll finden
Hat die besondere Bedürfnisse?
VG Monika


----------



## Ls650tine (14. Apr. 2018)

Die Big Daddy braucht einen schattigen Standort. Bei gut feuchten Böden kann sie aber auch Halbschatten ab. 
Mit zunehmender Lichteinstrahlung verlieren die Blätter ihre mattiert blaue Färbung. 
Auch neigt sie auf zu trockenem Untergrund in der Sonne zu Verbrennungen. 
Sie wächst auf durchlässigem, humosem Boden, aber das tun sie ja alle 

LG TIne


----------



## Ls650tine (5. Juni 2018)

wieder ein paar Wochen später... mal ein Teil meiner Lieblingsstauden  
bei uns sind __ Schnecken gerade echt rar, habe noch keine Frass-Stellen gesicht.
Die einzigen Löcher in den Blättern stammen von unserer Magnolie, die ihre Fruchtstände fallen läßt.
      
LG Tine


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2018)

Tine,
kann Dir gerne welche abgeben 
  
anderer Standort, keine __ Schnecken


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2018)

Hei...super fangmethode, die allerdings auch etwas Eigeninitiative verlangt...
Einen ca. 30 Liter Tontopf nehmen...eine Plastikfolie wie eine Schnecke aufrollen und reinstopfen...
Schön nass machen und falschrum aufs Beet stellen...
Immer mitgießen...
Alle paar Tage die __ Schnecken aus dem Schneckenirrgarten befreien und irgendwo in der Pampa aussetzen...
Aber gleich...so ein Eimerchen Schnecken mit Deckel wird sehr, sehr eklig, wenn man zu lange wartet pfüüüüühhhh.
Schnecken lieeeeben nasse Plastiktüten...

Ich kann __ Tigerschnegel anbieten...die fressen nur Mooder, Pilze und andere __ Nacktschnecken
Problem is nur die zu finden..eigentlich nur durch Zufall...
Die sind nur in der Nacht unterwegs...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2018)

a quatsch...3 Liter Tontopf..wo kommt die Null her?
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2019)

Wieso kommt die jetzt 2 farbig ???


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Mai 2019)

Kann das die Urform sein?


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2019)

Eine Mutation .... oder die Rückkehr zum Ursprung. 

Unsere sind noch nicht soweit. "Spitzeln" gerade erst aus der Erde.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Mai 2019)

Bei mir sind in den letzten Tagen eine ganze Reihe von __ Funkien aus der Erde aufgetaucht. Manche stehen schon richtig üppig da, andere strecken gerade erst erste Spitzen aus. Ich muss mal Fotos machen …


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2019)

Hei..hab ich diese Woche erst gelesen...weiß aber nichtmehr wo...
So werden neue Sorten gezüchtet...
Da treten wohl immer mal Spontanmutationen auf und die werden vereinzelt und weitervermehrt...
Wenn es die noch nicht gibt, darfst Du ihr einen Namen geben 
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Unsere sind noch nicht soweit. "Spitzeln" gerade erst aus der Erde.


Helmut, 
das ist auch die Einzige, die schon so weit ist, die Anderen spitzeln auch erst. Sie steht sehr geschützt.


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2019)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ( ... ) Ich muss mal Fotos machen …



Man bittet darum ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Mai 2019)

Lieber Helmut,

ich bin gerade mal bei Lausewetter rund ums Haus spaziert um Schnappschüsse von meinen Hostas einzufangen.
Gerade fiel mir ein, dass ich die winzig kleine goldene vergessen habe. Soll ich die nachliefern?

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Norden,
Kathrin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Mai 2019)

Ach – und ich habe gleich mal eine Frage! Ich habe vor einer Weile im Internet gesehen, dass es wunderschöne Hostasorten gibt, die bunte Blätter haben. Also so „richtig“ bunt. Ich glaube, die hatte ich auf Pinterest entdeckt. Wisst Ihr, ob es die auch in unseren Breiten gibt und wenn ja, wo man solche Prachtstücke erwerben könnte?

Hier zum Beispiel eine in Blaugrüngelb-Tönen.
Und hier eine namens „Dorothy Benedict“
Hier __ Hosta „June“

Schade, ich erinnere mich auch an Hostas, auf denen die Blätter Partien in orangefarbenen und violetten Farbstichen hatten, aber ich finde dazu leider keine Bilder mehr …


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2019)

Hei...bei uns gibt es immer ein "Fürstliches Gartenfest" in Hanau.
http://www.gartenfestivals.de/index.php?content=das_gartenfest_hanau-ausstellerliste
Die tingeln glaub ich durch ganz Deutschland und haben immer wunderschöne Raritäten. Es ist auch ein großer Hostazüchter und ein riesen Geraniumzüchter dort...
Schau doch mal, ob es sowas auch bei Euch in der Nähe gibt?
Bei uns ist es immer an Fronleichnam für 4 Tage.
Schau mal in die Ausstellerliste..vielleicht steht der Hostazüchter drin? Ich meine ich hätt mich auchschonmal auf seiner Homepage rumgedrückt...
Schade..die Ausstellerliste ist noch nicht online

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Bilder Kathrin. 
Danke für den Tipp mit den Raritäten-Börsen Monika.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2019)

Tja..da haben immer riesen Wannen  in Hanau gestanden, wo man Muschelblumen und Wasserhyazinthen kaufen konnte...das wird es wohl nichtmehr geben...
Zumindest keine Wasserhyazinthen...
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Zumindest keine Wasserhyazinthen


Evtl. haben sie ja dann als Ersatz was heimisches, wie __ Wasserlinsen


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2019)

Klärt mich mal auf. Gibt es keine Wasserhyazinthen mehr zu kaufen? Und warum?
Die überleben in unseren Breitengraden ja sowieso keinen Winter. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Plätscher (5. Mai 2019)

@PeBo in südlichen europäischen Ländern kann sie überleben und verursacht dort auch Schäden. Da die innnereuropäischen Grenzen offen sind, ist die Einfuhr, der Handel und Zucht mit ihr in der ganzen EU verboten.


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2019)

Gilt das nicht auch für die __ Muschelblume Pistia stratiotes?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2019)

Hei, noch nicht...sie war aber schon in Gespräch...
Ja die bösen Wasserhyazinthen sind auch bei uns verboten worden.
Weil das ja von der EU kommt...
Da is noch einiges, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann...
Aber was solls...
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2019)

Das Wachstum aller meiner Hostas. Stand Heute, 08.05.2019. 
Sehr unterschiedliche Wachstums-Fortschritte.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2019)

moin moin!

Helmut, da hast Du ja eine schöne große Sammlung! Sehen super aus!
Hostas finde ich auch sehr schön und dekorativ. Leider gibt es in meinem Garten zu wenig Plätze, die nicht so trocken sind, dass man die Hostas nicht noch extra dauernd giessen muss. Sie mögen auch die vielen Tannennadeln nicht, die fast überall runter fallen. Letztes Jahr habe ich nun endlich eine Stelle gefunden, die annähernd gute Bedingungen bietet, obwohl ich da auch immer mal kontrollieren muss, ob genügend Feuchtigkeit vorhanden ist. Ich hatte ein Schattenbeet auf der Ostseite des Hauses, beschattet von Süsskirsche und __ Tannen angelegt, um die Station des Mähroboters etwas in den Garten zu integrieren. Dort habe ich einige Hostas gepflanzt, und die haben auch recht gut ausgetrieben :

         

sie fühlen sich wohl in Gesellschaft verschiedener wintergrüner __ Farne, Christrosen, cremeblühender __ Astilben und __ Silberkerzen, goldenem __ Pfennigkraut, Rodgersien, Sternmoos, Pulmonaria, jap. Waldgras Hakonechloa, jap. __ Storchschnabel, einigen tollen buntlaubigen Heuchera-Sorten und nicht zuletzt überall verteiltem Vergissmeinnicht.

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön Ina ... was ist den das für eine am letzten Bild ? eine Stiletto-Art ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2019)

Leider war kein Schildchen dran Helmut.... es ist jedenfalls eine sehr kleinwüchsige Sorte. Die habe ich letztes Jahr auf der BRALA mit zwei anderen zweifarbigen Sorten im Sparpaket vom Holländer erworben.

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Hmmm ... Schade.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2019)

ich habe mal nach ein paar Bildern vom letzten Jahr gesucht.. im Spätsommer und Herbst habe ich das Beet in zwei Etappen angelegt. Dort sieht man, wie die Hostas richtig aussehen. Und wie toll sie sich mit den anderen Schattengewächsen in einer Art Waldpflanzung machen. 
                    

in diesem Frühjahr ist es schon etwas dichter geworden und bringt tolle Farbe in den langweiligen Streifen am Haus.  Die Hostas sieht man da noch nicht richtig, war glaube ich im April 
     

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Wunderbar gestaltet hast das Beet ... gefällt mir sehr.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2019)

Danke Helmut! Das hat auch echt Spaß gemacht, so einen Waldgarten zu gestalten.. ich wünschte, ich hätte dafür noch viel mehr Fläche zur Verfügung!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
schön eure Hostas, ich liebe sie auch, habe aber leider nicht genug Platz.
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit diesen großen Riesenhostas? Die finde ich ja toll, aber da brauchste Platz, damit sie schön zur Geltung kommen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Ich habe 2 "Riesen" ... leider sieht mans noch nicht.

Da brauchts sicher 1m² pro Pflanze, aber das würde ich auch für kleinere Hostas einplanen. Wenn sie an einem guten Platz stehen sind sie sehr ausbreitungswillig.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,
kannst Du bitte Bilder reinstellen, wenn sie "groß" sind?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Gerne ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2019)

Ich hab noch ein Bild von meiner größten __ Hosta, von letzten Jahr. Steht einfach vor sich hinwachsend mitten im __ Efeu am Waldrand
und ist ca. 2,50 m lang, und 1,50 m breit.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Hab mich anstecken lassen, mal ein paar meiner Hostas zu fotografieren. Musste feststellen, dass es höchste Zeit war, die __ Schnecken fangen schon an sich drüber her zu machen. Hab gleich mal Schneckenkorn großzügig verteilt.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2019)

Die blaue Mini gefällt mir sehr gut! 

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Die auf dem letzten Bild ist eine __ Hosta 'Blue Mouse Ear's.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2019)

und die auf dem viertletzten? Noch kleiner als die Mauseohren?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Nein, nicht kleiner als die Mauseohren.

Den Namen hab ich leider nicht mehr. Mein Carlo V. hatte den Faible, die Pflanzenschildchens zu mopsen, weg zutragen und dann darauf rumzukauen.

Aber wenn Du magst, dann stech ich Dir ein Stück davon ab.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Bin vorm Finster werden noch schnell auf's Dach und hab da noch ein paar fotografiert


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du magst, dann stech ich Dir ein Stück davon ab.


 
das wäre wirklich toll! 
habe schon einen tollen Platz dafür, will mein Schattenbeet erweitern und habe dafür heute schon neue Wurzeln kostenlos bei Kleinanzeigen abgeholt

lg Ina


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Mai 2019)

Hei, wunderschön....ich liebe Hostas
VG Monika


----------



## Tyrano86 (27. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Bin vorm Finster werden noch schnell auf's Dach und hab da noch ein paar fotografiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 208161 Anhang anzeigen 208162 Anhang anzeigen 208163 Anhang anzeigen 208164



Hallo Gisela,

wie heißt denn die Funkie auf Deinem letzten Bild?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr zuverlässig sagen, könnte aber die Catherine sein. Schildchens sind zwischenzeitlich Mangelware hier.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Mai 2019)

Hei...die Schildchenproblematik kenne ich...teilweise sehr ärgerlich...
Angefangen hat es bei meinen Säulenobstbäumen..ich möchte die Bäume ja auch mit dem richtigen Namen ansprechen ;-)
Ich hab angefangen, mit aus Aluminiumschalen von Lebensmittelverpackungen Schildchen auszuschneiden..den Rand umfalzen und dann mit Kugelschreiber den Namen einprägen. Dann mit Kabelbinder an der Pflanze befestigen..ok..das is bei Hostas doof...vielleicht über einen Kieselstein stülpen und umbiegen?
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ist das Problem etwas anders. Der Vorgänger Kater (Carlo V.) zum Jetzigen (Carlo VI.) hat mit Begeisterung die Schildchen aus der Erde gezogen und als Trophäe weg getragen, um im Anschluss daran mit Hingabe drauf rum zu kauen.


----------



## Ls650tine (28. Mai 2019)

So sehen meine Neuzugänge nach einem Hagelschauer aus... Soll ich die zerfetzten Blätter dran lassen? Oder alles abschneiden und neu austreiben lassen?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

Dran lassen. Die treiben trotzdem noch neue Blätter.


----------



## Ls650tine (28. Mai 2019)

Hi Gisela, das mit den neuen Blättern ist schon klar  Ich frag mich, ob die Pflanze durch die verletzten Blätter anfällig für "Krankheiten"sind.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

Die sind eigentlich ziemlich unkaputtbar was Krankheiten angeht. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine optische Unschönheit. Hatte noch nie eine __ Hosta, die irgendeine Pflanzenkrankheit hatte.


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich hänge mich mal rein hier.
Ich habe gerade angefangen, mein Vormerk auf __ Funkien zu legen----blühen schön, decken gut ab----
UUUnd ich kenne das Schneckenproblem----------wie löst Ihr das?
Schneckenkorn hilft---------hat aber jemand mal dabei zugesehen? bis die Schnecke endlich tot ist? 
Ich schon.......Nicht dabei gesessen----aber für mich befunden: Dann lieber kochendes Wasser......
Mit Schneckenkorn __ winden sich die "armen Tiere"---ja,wenn man sich das mit ansieht,sind es denn doch auf einmal Tiere und man denkt: wann ist es denn endlich vorbei? ( kann bis zu 12 Stunden dauern ---- und das ist für mich dann Tierquälerei------auch wenn es denn "nur" __ Schnecken sind)---------also bei mir kein Korn mehr.
Habe aber auch 2 Katzen und einen extrem verfressenen Hund, der alles in sich rein frißt------
Also Funkien gerne und ja---------aber Schnecken ?
Och Nöööööööö

LG Michi


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Mai 2019)

Hei...Schere is noch humaner..oben durch den Sattel, quer durch...
Wenn Du ihnen beim __ Winden zugesehen hast, war es das falsche Schneckenkorn...nimm EisenIIIPhosphat. Dann verkriechen sie sich und krepieren im Untergrund. Seit 2 Jahren nehm ich kein Schneckenkorn mehr...
Wir haben __ Molche, Glühwürmchen, Vögel, Igel, Laufkäfer, __ Tigerschnegel, Weinbergschnecken, Spitzmäuse und allsowas. Ich laufe sonst Gefahr denen auch zu schaden und wenn sie bleiben sollen, brauchen sie auch was zu fressen..also erhebe ich garnicht den Anspruch, sie lückenlos zu eliminieren.
Der trockene Sommer letztes Jahr tat sein übriges.
Im Mom, bei dem Wetter seh ich ab und zu eine, die wird dann mit Schere gemäuchelt und an eine Stelle getragen, wo die Kanibalen nix empfindliches erwischen können...
Noch eine Steinplatte dazu..da kannst Du dann die vollgefressenen auchnoch killen.

Für den Notfall steht ein Päckchen Ferramol im Keller...für neue teuere Pflanzen...
Aber Flächendeckend, so wie früher, im März mach ich das nichtmehr..is mir auch viel zu teuer...Normales Schneckenkorn ist ein absolutes Nogo
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich nehme Igel gegen die __ Schnecken in den __ Hosta 
Auf der Terrasse steht eine Igelfutterstation, weswegen nachts mindestens 5 Igel in allen Größen kommen. Sie fressen auf den Hinweg auch gleich die Schnecken weg. Die Hosta dort sehen klasse aus. Allerdings haben die Igel den ganzen Trommelschlägerlauch plattgewalzt. 

Vor dem Haus sind weniger Igel und die eine große Hosta hat ein paar Löcher. Aber dann ist das eben so. Schneckenkorn ist für mich ein absolutes No go. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2019)

Na Anja, da hast du aber Glück gehabt. Hier hat das füttern der Igel ( vom Nachbarn) dazu geführt das sich die Füchse sehr gut vermehren. Diese wurden dann aber von Waschbär, Marder, Marderhund und der gleichen wieder zurück gedrängt. 
Am Ende vom Lied haben wir jetzt alles mögliche nur leider keine Igel


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch absolut gegen Schneckenkorn, denn es werden ja alle __ Schnecken umgebracht, auch die Nützlichen .


----------



## Anja W. (29. Mai 2019)

Komischerweise habe ich hier noch nie einen Fuchs gesehen. Ich glaube, das Kleingetier wird hier von den vielen, vielen Greifvögeln, Reihern und einigen Störchen so dezimiert, dass es sehr wenig andere Räuber gibt. Auf der Terrasse habe ich nur noch immer wieder mal einen Marder vor der Kamera. Aber der mag das Igelfutter glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## Ls650tine (29. Mai 2019)

Bei mir werden die __ Schnecken, also die roten und schwarzen, abgesammelt und in einer Wildhecke hundert Meter weiter wieder ausgesetzt. (Sollten sie auf dem Rückweg überfahren werden...) 
Weinberg- und Tigerschlegel dürfen bleiben  
Und ein paar von den Hostas habe ich in Kübel mit halbrunden Rand gesetzt, das ist wie ein kleiner Schneckenzaun.

Wünsch allen einen schönen, hoffentlich sonnigen, Feiertag
LG Tine


----------



## Anja W. (29. Mai 2019)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Und ein paar von den Hostas habe ich in Kübel mit halbrunden Rand gesetzt, das ist wie ein kleiner Schneckenzaun.



Das ist auch eine gute Idee. Habe ich mal im Hinterkopf. Meine Beete sind voll...

Die "Striptease" ist ein echtes Monster geworden. Da sind auch nie __ Schnecken drin.
  

Die "Praying Hands" muss wohl in einen Kübel.
  

Die große, blaue Namenlose ist schon aus dem Schrebergarten nach Bad Segeberg und zurück nach Hannover gezogen und die einzige mit Schneckenlöchern.
  

Leider ist die vorne an der Hecke wohl das gleiche Modell. Sie musste im Herbst aus einem Gartencenter gerettet werden und sah da eher klein aus. Ein Schild hatte sie natürlich nicht.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo, auch ein paar Hostabilder von mir. Leider hat der Frost beim 2. Bild zugeschlagen.
Aber das wächst sich raus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo , ich fange erst an mit diesen Pflanzen. Habe mir im Frühjahr, als die Spitzen erst anfingen aus der Erde zu gucken von meinen Eltern einige Pflanzen abgestochen. Da war noch nichts zu erkennen, wie sie mal ausschauen werden. Habe sie dann alle bei mir in die Beete verteilt. 
Nun zur Frage st es grob gesagt richtig, dass die __ Funkien mit rein grünen Blättern schattig stehen wollen und dass die, die helle Streifen im Blatt haben, es sonniger abkönnen?
Danke LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Juni 2019)

Was hab ich da denn gedrückt? Nix Ironie. 
Ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2019)

Michi, ob die Schatten brauchen , oder Sonne weiß ich nicht. Bei mir kommen sie da hin, wo Platz ist.


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Juni 2019)

Scheint ja zu klappen


----------



## Anja W. (7. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Nun zur Frage st es grob gesagt richtig, dass die __ Funkien mit rein grünen Blättern schattig stehen wollen und dass die, die helle Streifen im Blatt haben, es sonniger abkönnen?
> Danke LG Michi



So kenne ich das auch. Wenn Funkien mit viel wenig Grün in den Blättern im Schatten stehen, vergrünen sie, um mehr Chloropyll zur Photosynthese zu haben.


----------



## Skadi (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei ein paar Bilder von meinen Hostas ... die ersten blühen bald. Obwohl ich sie sehr gerne wegen ihren Blättern mag ... sie heißt ja nicht umsonst auch Blattschmuckpflanze .
Angefangen hat es bei mir mit der Striptease ( Bild 6, 7 und 8), die ich mal von einer Arbeitskollegin geschenkt gekommen habe ... ja und dann nahmen die Hostas ihren Lauf  ...
Ich pflanze sie auch gerne in alte Zinkgefäße und die Kombi mit dem __ Pfennigkraut (Bild 2) gefällt mir richtig gut.
                     

Schöne Pfingsttage


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2019)

... ein paar __ Hosta, da kann ich auch mithalten 
Die Zwergsorten nutze ich zum Bepflanzen von Zinkwannen, etc., zusammen mit Semperviven und anderen Steingartenpflanzen.


----------



## Vogel (11. Juni 2019)

@Skadi
ich bin eigentlich gar nicht der __ hosta-fan, aber in kombination mit dem __ pfennigkraut gefällt mir das sehr gut.
pfennigkraut wächst bei mir sowieso überall um den teich, weil ich es so hübsch finde. werde das wohl mal überdenken mit einer hosta-anschaffung.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

Meine neu eingepflanzten Hostas haben dank intensiver Bewässerung die heißen Sommerwochen überstanden und fangen an zu wachsen. sehr fotogen sind sie aber im Moment noch nicht, da ich auch immer wieder ausgewachsene Blätter abschneiden musste. Außerdem waren ein paar __ Schnecken dran. Ich bin aber mit ihrem Standort ganz zuversichtlich, dass sie im nächsten Jahr schöne Horste bilden. 

von den in 2018 gepflanzten 5 Hostas haben 3 bereits geblüht:

            

aber auch bei diesem Schattenbeet musste ich - trotz gelegentlichen Regens - fast jeden Abend mit der Gießkanne anrücken. naja, ich will zufrieden sein, es hätte schlechter aussehen können.

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2019)

Hi,

Hostas kommen scheinbar mit Trockenheit besser zurecht als Gedacht.

Meine vor 4 Jahren gesäten H. sieboldii - Abkömmlinge (mal wieder gemopstes Saatgut aus dem BoGa) waren das letzte und dieses Jahr gießtechnisch sträflichst vernachlässigt worden. Trotzdem blieben sie selbst bei knochentrocknem Boden grün und blühen sie dieses Jahr auch alle, selbst wenn sie noch "recht klein" sind

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2019)

Die ganz neu dieses Jahr gepflanzten haben von mir extra viel Wasser bekommen, damit sie anwurzeln können. 
Die Hostas von 2018 waren ja schon ordentlich angewachsen, da wollte ich aber auch kein Risiko eingehen. Außer den Hostas stehen aber noch __ Astilben und __ Farne im Schattenbeet, die deutlich empfindlicher auf Trockenheit reagieren. am wenigsten empfindlich scheinen die Heuchera zu sein. da sieht man nie ein Blatt traurig gucken, und geblüht haben die auch wie blöd... 

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2019)

Jetzt geht es dem Ende entgegen, mit den Blüten
        
Ups, eigentlich waren es 2 mehr, Bilder sind wech


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es dem Ende entgegen, mit den Blüten
> Anhang anzeigen 210327 Anhang anzeigen 210328 Anhang anzeigen 210329 Anhang anzeigen 210330
> Ups, eigentlich waren es 2 mehr, Bilder sind wech


 Hi Anne,

eventuell von __ Schnecken gefressen worden

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> eventuell von __ Schnecken gefressen worden


Das Ausgeblühte wäre mir egal, dann muß ich es nicht abschneiden


----------



## Ls650tine (21. Apr. 2021)

Es ist wieder soweit, meine __ Hosta sprießen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Apr. 2021)

Meine sind auch schon im Gange – zumindest die im wettergeschützten Eck. Bis zu zwei Zentimetern schauen schon aus der Erde. Freu! Und für mein Halbschattenbeet unterm Kirschbaum, welches ich gerade von 20 Jahren Wurzeln und Wildwuchs befreie, habe ich drei _Big Daddys_, drei _Golden Tiaras_ und drei _grünblättrige Riesenfunkien_ bestellt. Zusammen mit _Limelight-___ Hortensien und verschiedenen Storchschnäbeln und Purpurglöckchen wird das glaube ich sehr schön. Für den alten alten Kirschbaum habe ich noch eine Ramblerrose im Sinn, eine Kletterrose _Felicite et Perpetue_. Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass es ein bisschen wärmer und sonniger wird – es zieht mich in den Garten!


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2021)

Also hier ist das ganz unterschiedlich. Einige sind schon gut 3 cm draußen, andere noch gar nicht zu sehen ("Striptease", "Praying Hands"). Das ist völlig unabhängig von Standort.


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2021)

Na, sowas. Die letzten Hostas hier gab es 2019, wo waren die denn im letzten Jahr ? 
Aber meine " Hörnchen " gucken auch schon an verschiedenen Standplätzen aus der Erde.


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2021)

So, ich war mal mutig. 
Hab mein __ Hosta-Beet leergeräumt 
  
War nämlich der vollkommen falsche Standort : Süd-West, viel zu viel Sonne und zu trocken.
Der neue Standort ist direkt Westseite, am Zaun, im Halbschatten 
            
Ich hoffe, sie schaffen es alle.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Mai 2021)

Das klappt bestimmt! Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen und bin gespannt, wie Dein Beet im Juni aussieht! 
Und  jetzt wünsche ich Dir einen riesengroßen Becher Kaffee – Hostas ausbuddeln ist nämlich ein amtliches Stück Arbeit.


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hostas ausbuddeln ist nämlich ein amtliches Stück Arbeit.


Stimmt, und ich habe auch keine verkleinert. Vorsichtig mit der Grabegabel gearbeitet, damit ich keine Wurzeln kaputt mache.
Danke für den Kaffee.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2021)

meine am Teichrand sind nun ja alle wech nachdem sich da den Winter über ein unterirdisch lebender entfernter Verwandter vomhat. (fingen 5-6 Jahre nach Aussaat gerade an endlich ordentlich "buschig" zu werden)
Da wird Mann im Herbst mal wieder im BoGa auf einen großen "Samenraub" gehen und neue säen müssen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Mai 2021)

Hi Frank,
ist es richtig, daß der Samen im gleichen Herbst gesät werden muss?
Ich hab gelesen, das der Samen nun kurz keimfähig ist.

LG Tine


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2021)

Nach dem Umsetzen:  Alles gut angewachsen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Mai 2021)

Sehr schön, gratuliere!


----------

